# Where do you get your news?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

NBC news has changed format and is unusable. CNN is littered with advertisements, useless videos, and speculation. Fox, as always, is a joke.

I now have two main sources for news through the day: BBC and Aljazeera. What do you monitor?

http://america.aljazeera.com/


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

For international news, Reuters and the BBC.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

BBC, Aljazeera, and standing in the local bus shelter gossiping with old ladies.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

I get a lot of news from the BBC, which I think is fine for sport and to get a basic overview of UK and some world news. If there is a large story which looks very important, I will look at a bunch of sources and if there's a big science story, I do a lot of further reading on that too.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I pay very little attention to the news, which is mostly just gossip anyway. If it's really important, it will reach you soon enough. I don't own a TV, so I get my news on the web, by skimming through the headlines on a local news site or two.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

as well as the BBC, I also use Euronews - just in case something happens on the other side if the 20-odd miles of water


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2014)

The Guardian, BBC World and Euronews. When I want to know the latest news about the price of cabbages, I read the DNA Alsace.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

brianvds said:


> I pay very little attention to the news, which is mostly just gossip anyway. If it's really important, it will reach you soon enough. I don't own a TV, so I get my news on the web, by skimming through the headlines on a local news site or two.


Exactly. I quit reading the newspaper and quit watching television in 1989. I also avoid the radio (news and commercials). Much of the news is trivial stuff meant to keep you sucked into the media and much is bad news that we really don't need to know.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

CBC and BBC. For analysis I read a local online newspaper, which covers politics provincial politics in BC and Alberta and federal politics in Ottawa. http://thetyee.ca/

But I don't follow the news and politics as much anymore.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

New York Times still does a lot of good stuff, in addition to some places mentioned above.

The truth is, even some if the bad sites do some things well. They might have a good Supreme Court reporter, for example, even if most of the rest is trash. So I sort of do a "best of" from a lot of online sites.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Usually News and Weather forecast on the local talk-radio channel (Swedish Radio P1) when I have breakfast, I don't own a TV-set, but watch a few shows on-line at my own convenience (mostly documentaries) and haven't read any "News Paper" regularly since at least 15 years...

/ptr


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I grew disgusted with "news" a long time ago. It is a misnomer. Our race discovers new earth-like planets around other suns so far away the human mind can't even begin to grasp the distance, and the "news" is about who is going to be the next judge on _Dancing with America's Got Talent_ or what mayhem Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus are up to.

I check the local news to find out if I should take an umbrella with me to work. Sometimes I look at the science section of BBC news. Otherwise The Onion is more noteworthy.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

These days, I tend to just skim AP headlines and then go to Gawker.com for analysis. Taking a bit of a hiatus after binging on in-depth material concerning the Ukraine crisis (after which I felt I knew less than when I started).


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I only have a small "packet" of TV channels, with no international options. We have three main channels with major news programmes, one of them being the most serious and in-depth, "DR2". 

Concerning read newspapers, maybe 4 times every week. No tabloids, which I sincerely detest, but the Danish "Politiken", "Information" and "Berlingske Tidende". This however at cafes, where you can get a coffee + several newspapers + social life for the price of one newspaper subscription. 

I check a real lot of various web sources for news, including very specialized in-depth ones (such as during the current Ukraine crisis). 

And I enjoy reading the weekly "The Copenhagen Post", which until recently had good quality, but they have now reduced the paper version of it.

Once worked in a newspaper stand where we had maybe 30 different titles - very interesting to explore, including the English, German, French, Scandinavian, Italian, US and Spanish classics, from Spanish "ABC" to "Welt am Sonntag".


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2014)

BBC, Channel 4, and on the internet, The Guardian and The Daily Telegraph.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

also BBC, Channel 4, Grauniad, interwebs (Huffington post), occasionally the Torygraph (like to see what the enemy's thinkin').


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I just walk around and listen to what people are complaining about.


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

Whether it is radio, video or internet; it is alternative media for me. Yeah I'm one of "those guys".


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

As a side remark, the upper bar on this site gives access to tons of newspaper websites all over the world:

http://www.ni.dk/aviser/

and this likewise to a lot of tv-channel sites

http://www.ni.dk/radioogtv/


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wall Street Journal and Fox News.

I am an independent and political conservative.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Typically, CBC, National Post, Die Zeit, Der Spiegel. Occasionally, Le Monde, BBC.

For the most part, I just scan headlines or fast forward through a video. That's all I need to know, unless it is an event or occurrence that is of great interest to me.

When Mandela died, it was a major news story for seven days, but he only died once. They still haven't found the missing Malaysian Airlines jetliner, but they jabberred on about it nightly since its disappearance. When Apple releases a new phone, it is considered news. If some wtf _celebrity_ get arrested, it's news. Etc.

I just don't need to spend much time on that kind of stuff.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> Der Spiegel.


Hardly worth the high price anymore--sadly, another fine news magazine has succumbed to corporate and populist interests. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> Hardly worth the high price anymore...


I read the online articles that grab my interest. I don't buy newspapers, magazines or online access. For all news media, like I said, I just get an overview of what's going on by scanning headlines.

What interests me considerably is opinion and panel discussion by experts on relevant issues. The CBC does one on Thursdays called _At Issue_, which, given the topics of discussion, can be very interesting. It is followed up by Rex Murphy's rant, which can be very good. Similarly, the National Post has some good opinion articles that I enjoy reading, given a keen interest in the topic, of course.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I just read the classics. Everything comes around.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

For about eight years prior to this one, I kept with online news and commentaries from select journalists on four continents, but when they went away, I was lost and still am. 

After the NSA revelations, I researched for approximately 315 hours and documented topics of surveillance, aerospace, satellites, financial services, banking, pop and classical music, global visual and performing arts university educations, print media, Occupy and Arab Spring movements and the like to my satisfaction. I threw my hands in the air when believing the global privatized media-industrial-complex had become insufferable. 

Few governments on this planet do not yet suffer the fasci state of surveilled debt underpinned by algorithmic goals, percentages and quotas via supercomputers: human beings have become corporate commodities to be bought and sold, planet wide. 

I took advantage of the golden movement of trusted online journalists who were reporting truths. That movement could resurface, but I don’t hold my breath. 

During the last 30 years, I’ve bought cable TV approximately six years. I hadn’t been a television watcher much, anyway, due to rehearsals, piano performances and private entrepreneurial designs in music. 

And so it goes.
R.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*The big story*

One of the best critiques I have ever read of the press is _The Big Story_ by the late Peter Braestrup. He was a veteran journalist and Saigon-based reporter for the Washington Post during the Tet Offensive. He examines how the American press and television reported and interpreted the crisis of Tet 1968 in Vietnam and Washington. In its first edition, _The Big Story_ won the 1978 Sigma Delta Chi Award for research in journalism.

His conclusions were very revealing. The inaccurate reporting of the campaign had nothing to do with a liberal bias. These flaws still plague the news media today. It is probably even worst now that it was back then.

I do not have the wherewithal to articulate Breastrup's findings. If you have the time you should read the book. It is an eye opener.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I get the news on Twitter.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Watching the news is so depressing, I may just have to find something else to do.

Perhaps, posting on TC. Is that good?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Green Mamba mentioned NYT. I used to be a big fan of it. I still read it, but am increasingly alarmed over their many axes to grind, and substandard editing (content, not grammar).

The big networks, ABC, CBS, NBC, they're worried about advertisers, so are overly-cautious about reporting the whole story.

CNN is a funny duck. Sometimes they really get into a story for all the right reasons, letting the chips fall where they may. Then at other times they seem to milk a story for all it's advertising worth. Or worse, seemingly serving up propaganda. Long story short, CNN blows hot 'n cold in the biggies. They're more consistent with nearly worthless items.

Has anyone mentioned PBS? Some of their timely docs are pure kick-***. Their nightly news is a li'l sleepy...again sometimes trying not to offend.

It's a tough commercial business.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, the list is short, but distinguished:

AP Reuters
Bloomberg
Xinhua
Haaretz
Press TV
Ron Paul Channel
BBC
Deutsche Welle
The Times
Zero Hedge
South China Morning Post
AP World
Mises.org
Strategic Culture
RT
Antiwar.com
AP Washington
Guardian
Independent
AP Business
Associated Free Press
Washington Blog
Fox
Economist
New Yorker
James Wolcott/Vanity Fair
Breitbart
Financial Times
Infowars
Huffington Post
Wayne Madsen Report
Deutsche Presse-Agentur
McClatchy News Service
Lew Rockwell Blog


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You left out the Wall Street Journal.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> It's a tough commercial business.


So the newspaper owners tell us--though I'm not sure how much to trust them!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I used to get the Sunday New York Times for their "Arts" section. I miss that kind of action where I live now.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> So the newspaper owners tell us--though I'm not sure how much to trust them!


India, China, Japan, apparently are still well in that regard.

Some good reading covering newspapers, TV, Internet...

Newspapers

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decline_of_newspapers

http://www.holdthefrontpage.co.uk/2014/news/publishers-newspaper-division-sees-rise-in-profits/

http://stateofthemedia.org/2013/newspapers-stabilizing-but-still-threatened/

TV

http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/the-death-of-tv-advertising/0115278

http://psychcentral.com/blog/archiv...-5-reasons-people-are-fleeing-traditional-tv/

Internet

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_number_of_Internet_users


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Internet - Al Jazeera


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for those links, Vaneyes. I especially enjoyed the Pew Research Center article. That article notes particular problems with print publications in metro centers--a subject that should be supplemented with micro-analyses, given how relatively few of them there are.

*p.s.* Haven't seen the New Yorker mentioned, perhaps because it's not a daily. I like it, though I have my reservations. If anyone doesn't know him and is looking for an interesting read, try David Grann--a great (relatively non-political) investigative journalist, who finds the most amazing stories. Been awhile since he produced anything--must be working on something big!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Internet - Al Jazeera


Ditto. It's a sad day when we have to look to the Middle East for relatively unbiased news about Europe and the Americas.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Some are questioning the firing of NYT's editor. Several theories are mentioned, but none touch on the paper's deterioration of editing.

http://money.cnn.com/2014/05/15/news/companies/jill-abramson-new-york-times/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

I using Itarr tass, Guardian, BBC news.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Did I really type that???


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

MSN, BBC TV and The FT. 

No FT no comment as we say over here.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Another vote for Al Jazeera here.

I used to watch more BBC World but lately they spend half their time having _ad-breaks advertising themselves_. it drives me batty.

If I'm sufficiently fortified for the real doom and gloom I'll read the Guardian.

For local news the NZ Herald website.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

The Guardian
NRC Handelsblad
Reuters
BBC News


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Ditto. It's a sad day when we have to look to the Middle East for relatively unbiased news about Europe and the Americas.


Al jazeera is quite biased when it comes to the middle east otherwise they are pretty good.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Ditto. It's a sad day when we have to look to the Middle East for relatively unbiased news about Europe and the Americas.


There is nothing "unbiased" about Al jazeera. There is nothing unbiased about almost every news outlet. That is fine. What drives me insane is that none of them have the intellectual honesty, integrity, and often self-realization to admit it.

I'm a bit of a news-junkie myself:

I skim all the big periodicals: NY Times, LA Times, Washington Post, Wall St. Journal, etc. Surf through CNN, MSNBC, FOX. In magazines, I like to read the intelligent side of both political aisles: National Review for the right, and The New Republic for the left.

Very few news outlets "lie." Rather they are "very selective" on what to report on, and HOW to report it, usually omitting certain key points depending on their bias.

V


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Interesting essay about the dissemination of knowledge and the public's interest--and the intuitively obvious idea that publicly funded research should be cheaply or freely accessible by the public. Mentions various projects that are afoot.

http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2014/may/22/world-digital-library-coming-true/?insrc=whc


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've largely tuned out in the past couple of years. I can't do TV or daily newspapers. I prefer to read about certain events or unfolding history after some time has passed, and somebody's written a good book on the subject. And most of my favorite essayists are now dead. Gore Vidal, Molly Ivans, Christopher Hitchens, and Mike Royko.

Too much left verses right punditry has polluted much of the so called "news" networks. And much of the straight reporting is softball league. I mean, if they pry too deeply, they won't be able to cozy up to the power elite.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

double post deleted.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

Now that I've been reminded my dearth of news might end soon, a return to reading Swans.com would be the choice for well-written essays and commentaries without a dearth of hot links as references.

For more behind the story of NYT with mention of Ms. Abramson, read Blips #113 published July 18, 2011, by Gilles d'Aymery, publisher and co-editor, Swans.com.


Vaneyes said:


> Some are questioning the firing of NYTs editor. Several theories are mentioned, but none touch on the paper's deterioration of editing.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2014/05/15/news/companies/jill-abramson-new-york-times/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


 :tiphat: Speaking of "deterioration of editing" with reference to NYT, read The Scourge Of Plagiarism And Scrubbing published April 5, 2010, by Gilles d'Aymery.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Varick said:


> Very few news outlets "lie."


But they seem happy to mislead.

Here's a possible example...



> Abortion wars: anger grows on America's new front line: Women are finding it increasingly hard to obtain abortions in the US


To what extent is this true? The actual article cites 4 states where there is some kind of difficulty - how many does that leave...46?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> But they seem happy to mislead. Here's a possible example...
> 
> To what extent is this true? The actual article cites 4 states where there is some kind of difficulty - how many does that leave...46?


Very true indeed. I'm seeing more and more headlines like, "Public anger grows over..." It does? Who's angry? Somebody take a poll or something? This is plain absurd. News isn't news, it's simply what somebody wants to say.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> But they seem happy to mislead.
> 
> Here's a possible example...
> 
> To what extent is this true? The actual article cites 4 states where there is some kind of difficulty - how many does that leave...46?


Oh yes, they mislead constantly. As I stated above, they get very selective on HOW they put out a story.

V


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

My local newspaper
_Time_ magazine
_The Daily Show_
_The Colbert Report_


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> My local newspaper
> _Time_ magazine
> _The Daily Show_
> _The Colbert Report_


Colbert? That heathen.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I dig Colbert and Stewart.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

^Me too 

Though usually I just look at Google News headlines to get my news and occasionally I will visit sites like the NYT or CNN.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I use yahoo news. It is honestly pretty bad and littered with garbage, but I guess I've grown accustomed to it over the years. Plus, the comments always give me a chuckle. I've convinced myself that no matter what the story is about, the comments section will diverge into a hate-filled rant about Obamacare, global warming, and corrupt corporations that want to rule the world. Yes, I even saw it happen on a story about a cute kitten. The kitten was sooo cute too!!!


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

The Times and MSN. I don't watch the TV news as I hate violence, disaster and hatred being flagrantly displayed to me


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

PoisonIV said:


> The Times and MSN. I don't watch the TV news as I hate *violence, disaster and hatred* being flagrantly displayed to me


What else do you expect? You've just *accurately* generalized then entire history of humanity.

V


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I have an inner-ear headphone in my left ear all night, tuned-in to BBC's 'Radio Five Live'... so that with that little distraction, I can just about forget the cataracts of rushing waterfall-sounds that Tinnitus fills both of my ears with & get off to sleep. Its still on the news channel of course when I awake and most mornings, I hear a couple of hours of topical stories on Politics, Sport and Life as a whole.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

Follow the bouncing ball, as in the newsworthy… *Doublethink* | The process has to be conscious, or it would not be carried out with sufficient precision, but it also has to be unconscious, or it would bring with it a feeling of falsity and hence of guilt.… To tell deliberate lies while genuinely believing in them, to forget any fact that has become inconvenient, and then, when it becomes necessary again, to draw it back from oblivion for just so long as it is needed, to deny the existence of objective reality and all the while to take account of the reality which one denies -all this is indispensably necessary.
~ George Orwell, 1984​
___________________
Other online, alternative news centers would be added by me to the following list if TalkClassical were far less politically correct, and it's understood that TalkClassical is not about the news, to begin with.

If and when I return to routinely following what's happening on seven continents, as a start and in this order, I'll return to:

*Democracy Now!* | *Center for Public Integrity* | *Mother Jones* | *AlterNet*

Those above news sources, these days, may or may not be funded by unrelated conglomerates. I've not kept up with them for some 18 months or so.


----------

